# Archive -Mi-one mini pod replacement coils



## mc_zamo (16/6/18)

Hey forumites 

I'm looking for the 0.6ohm replacement coils for the Mi-one mini pods. My coil burnt out and I need to replace it. Anyone have stock of these babies or know if there is any other coils that will fit this mod


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/18)

I haven't tried but it looks like the old Joyetech AIO and Cubis coils should fit.


----------



## mc_zamo (16/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't tried but it looks like the old Joyetech AIO and Cubis coils should fit.


Thanks @BumbleBee From what I found on the net it seems that way, wanted to know of someone on the forum can confirm it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/6/18)

mc_zamo said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee From what I found on the net it seems that way, wanted to know of someone on the forum can confirm it


I can confirm that the Joyetech coils do work.


----------



## mc_zamo (16/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> I can confirm that the Joyetech coils do work.


Awesome stuff @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/6/18)

mc_zamo said:


> Awesome stuff @daniel craig


From my personal experience, I had crap performance with the 0.6 coils. It used to spit all the time! The best performance I was ever able to get from this device was with the 1 ohm coil and 50/50 juice.


----------



## mc_zamo (16/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> From my personal experience, I had crap performance with the 0.6 coils. It used to spit all the time! The best performance I was ever able to get from this device was with the 1 ohm coil and 50/50 juice.


G what do you mean by split the juice 50/50? In currently using nic salts 27mg


----------



## daniel craig (16/6/18)

mc_zamo said:


> G what do you mean by split the juice 50/50? In currently using nic salts 27mg


50VG 50PG juice. 27mg at a 50/50 VG PG ratio will work excellent with the 1 ohm coil. With the 0.6 you may experience spit back.


----------

